# Mixed substrate considered for a large tank; who has done it?



## Fake_Buce777 (3 mo ago)

Setting up a large tank; who has had success with using a standard soil under planted tank, granulated soil? And what brand have you used? Asking because options seem many, plus some warn against ammonia spikes, etc. considering pond soil and local clay (i know: needs prep up front). Thanks


----------



## JDWebb (1 mo ago)

I'm in the process of setting up a 30 gallon tall tank. I am putting my Fluval Stratum in small bags under the area I will be planting heavily. I'm using a mix of crushed lava rock as a base, then a mix of sand and gravel. I break up root tabs and sprinkle under the sand and gravel mixture where I will be planting lightly. Here's how I'm starting..


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

JDWebb, welcome to APC!


----------



## Fake_Buce777 (3 mo ago)

JDWebb said:


> I'm in the process of setting up a 30 gallon tall tank. I am putting my Fluval Stratum in small bags under the area I will be planting heavily. I'm using a mix of crushed lava rock as a base, then a mix of sand and gravel. I break up root tabs and sprinkle under the sand and gravel mixture where I will be planting lightly. Here's how I'm starting..
> 
> View attachment 76010


Thanks.


----------



## JDWebb (1 mo ago)

Michael said:


> JDWebb, welcome to APC!


Thanks!


----------



## manuylov (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi
In my aquarium (200x60x50 cm, about 600 liters) I used volcanic lava as the first layer, a fraction of about 0.5 - 1 cm + dry bacteria ADA Bacter 100. The second layer I used ADA Amazonia 2.
You can see the result in the photo


----------



## Fake_Buce777 (3 mo ago)

manuylov said:


> Hi
> In my aquarium (200x60x50 cm, about 600 liters) I used volcanic lava as the first layer, a fraction of about 0.5 - 1 cm + dry bacteria ADA Bacter 100. The second layer I used ADA Amazonia 2.
> You can see the result in the photo


Thank You. Stunning tank. Very original; I really like Your use of space. How long have You been running it, please?


----------



## manuylov (Dec 20, 2016)

Fake_Buce777 said:


> Thank You. Stunning tank. Very original; I really like Your use of space. How long have You been running it, please?


Thank you!
This aquarium was launched in August 2021.


----------



## Fake_Buce777 (3 mo ago)

manuylov said:


> Thank you!
> This aquarium was launched in August 2021.


Thanks. Awesome work. I will be recording my project in photo as well. One of the tanks I will be working on also has unusual dimensions; wide but not deep, which is what I want. Took a very long time for me to get to one.


----------

